# Structure fishing for winter trout?



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I am looking for some advice, I have heard that fishing pier pilings and around
docks during the colder months for trout is good. Part of the theory as I heard it was that on sunny warming days the pier structure warms the water. It sounds like it might be one of those myths that get passed around the physics of it seem doubtful, anybody have any experience fishing this pattern?

I know bait fish like the structures and trout would be attracted to that. I have found submerged structure in open water or flats to be phenomenal for trout
in warmer months, while piers in the area in the same depths didn't seem to be holding trout. Flounder yes and reds some but not trout in any numbers.


----------



## desmod1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have always heard and experienced muddy areas and spoils best for winter trout. Mud keeps the heat. I don't fish much around piers, but makes sense since there is always bait fish. But for the big Sows, I think the theory of mud and spoils works well. If you don't subscribe, I suggest you get on with Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine. Best advice and always helpful tactics and reports.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Mud close to deep deep water works for me.


----------



## adanvjr (Mar 30, 2012)

Tobin's TroutSupport DVD has a great DVD on catching gator Trout.


----------

